# Arbutus wood? Hardscape pics added



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

never heard of it


----------



## nesopheus (Jul 3, 2011)

Very interested in what you find, I'm sure there must be submerged Arbutus in Comox lake. If I find some I'll toss it in my 5gal and let you know if anything drops off. My favorite tree by the way, can't believe I didn't think of it first.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

As long as you can get it to sink, should not be an issue.


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

"Very interested in what you find, I'm sure there must be submerged Arbutus in Comox lake. If I find some I'll toss it in my 5gal and let you know if anything drops off. My favorite tree by the way, can't believe I didn't think of it first."

Ya I bet some already submerged stuff would be ideal. I cant believe I didn't think of it sooner too, I was just sitting at my desk this morning looking at some out the window and it dawned on me, "wow those branches really look similar to manzanita". I literally have TONS on my property both fresh and standing dry.




plantbrain said:


> As long as you can get it to sink, should not be an issue.


Thanks Tom:icon_lol: that was my thinking as well especially if I'm using standing dry stuff. I'm hoping submerging it for a couple weeks in a big bin outside might work? Would you recommend using standing dry, or fresh and drying it out? You have some the nicest manzy, if not the best stuff FS I've ever seen, do you ever ship any to Canada?


----------



## brohawk (May 19, 2008)

It's called Madrona or Madrone down here in the U.S. I've had no problems using fallen and dry/cured pieces in my tanks long term.


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks brohawk, good to know. when you say fallen, do mean fresh branches and drying/ curing? if so, got a method to do so? did you find it released alot of tannins?


----------



## brohawk (May 19, 2008)

No, the fresh stuff does release quite a bit of tannins and takes longer to sink so I don't like to use it. I generally use the dead, grey/blackened stuff that tends to fall off the trees from age, pollution, disease (not sure what exactly causes some sections of Madrona to die off, or if it's just a natural thing they do). Laying around the base of the trees, they're easier to harvest and I assume they have spent at least the winter drying out as they're much lighter than the fresh red barked stuff.


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

brohawk said:


> No, the fresh stuff does release quite a bit of tannins and takes longer to sink so I don't like to use it. I generally use the dead, grey/blackened stuff that tends to fall off the trees from age, pollution, disease (not sure what exactly causes some sections of Madrona to die off, or if it's just a natural thing they do). Laying around the base of the trees, they're easier to harvest and I assume they have spent at least the winter drying out as they're much lighter than the fresh red barked stuff.


This sounds like the same type of stuff I have to choose from. literally amazing branches i can reach right off the outside deck....even some possibilties for some amazing stumps. there is a strange die off going on in my area as you say, as I've also visually seen the decline over the past couple years, thus the crazy amount of nice wood to pick at. there some good info on wiki about them r.e. dying off, forest fires and reproduction.

I should toss up some photos of said wood....rescape existing tanks.....and probably get several more tanks :thumbsup::thumbsup: :eek5:

pretty stoked on this random find i should have clicked in on already....duh


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

salmon said:


> do you ever ship any to Canada?


Yes, I do, a factor of @ 2x the typical ship rate in the USA is about the average and 108 " girth X L size restriction. UPS/FedEx? Forget it, they run a scam at the borders, 4X as much.

I'd suggest you try working with the wood you have and see if it consistently sinks, is nice and dense etc. 

I user to use Oak and Redwood, cedar etc, cypress etc etc........


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

a quick 10 min search in the yard turned up two ok looking pieces, not really what i was searching for but some workable branches none the less. already dry....just needs to soak/clean. also found about three real nice branches standing dead attached I need to collect.














plantbrain said:


> Yes, I do, a factor of @ 2x the typical ship rate in the USA is about the average and 108 " girth X L size restriction. UPS/FedEx? Forget it, they run a scam at the borders, 4X as much.
> 
> I'd suggest you try working with the wood you have and see if it consistently sinks, is nice and dense etc.
> 
> I user to use Oak and Redwood, cedar etc, cypress etc etc........



Missed this reply, I guess I can really only dream of getting some of your manzy up here :drool: 

Have had some success tests in my 55g with some arbutus branches and they sink quickly, minimal tannins, holds up well.... 

Very intriguing you also mention using cedar, as I know of a place to get some insane yellow/red cedar root balls/stumps, twists etc. and didn't know it could be used in aquariums due to toxins or what not, but if fully dried I guess it would be good?


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

mocked up scape for my 75P using some of the arbutus I found. Definately playing around with it tons....finding it hard to not have intersecting lines with the branches.


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

playing with the hardscape some more, like how strong these "twin" stumps look up close, but still deciding. I'm sure it's too much for some. I must have done 100+ mock scapes, but getting close to set-up so need to pick the pieces to soak and prep. whether or not I use the rock pictured is not set in stone (no pun int.) If I can get my hands oon some real scape rock, I'll use it or go full rockscape.

any suggestions welcomed!


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

salmon said:


>


Of the new arrangements, I like these two best. There's contrast between the vertical and horizonal branches and they're not symmetrical. Plenty of room for negative space.


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

Fishly said:


> Of the new arrangements, I like these two best. There's contrast between the vertical and horizonal branches and they're not symmetrical. Plenty of room for negative space.


Thanks for the input! I'd have to agree on those two as well.

*****************

Getting fed up with trying to find the perfect layout with the wood I have, it's all starting to look the same. Anyone agree that the twin trunks are too thick/bold? The tops of them will be exposed out of water.

Almost getting tempted to scrap the wood and go all rock.......I've been mock scaping for over a month now!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

This stuff looks a bit too green to use, the branch looks okay....but you need more aged dead wood from the looks of it.


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

plantbrain said:


> This stuff looks a bit too green to use, the branch looks okay....but you need more aged dead wood from the looks of it.


I had been a bit worried about that, and although completely dry, it just isn't "aged" black/brown like you mention. I do have some aged stuff, but not want i want to work with branch wise....need to keep looking, if I wasn't semi crippled :icon_frow

Thanks Tom, I appreciate the feedback


----------

